# NSFW Pokemon RP



## Viridian (May 8, 2018)

I'm looking for someone to do a NSFW Pokemon RP with on Discord. It can be a Trainer X Trainer, Pokemon X Pokemon, or Trainer X Pokemon. I'm fine with either option.

I don't want it to go straight to the naughty stuff right away, I want the RP to be like a story.

Also, I'm  not really experienced

What I'm looking for is:
1 x 1 RP partner
A female partner
oc's

I'll be a male in the RP
If your interested message me, with your OC and which of the three your interested in doing.


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 8, 2018)

I sent you a friend request


----------



## Viridian (May 9, 2018)

WolfsPlague said:


> I sent you a friend request


And I accepted it


----------



## Spaztik (Jan 6, 2019)

Viridian said:


> And I accepted it


I'd like to rp on discord!


----------



## chamalgamation (Jan 8, 2019)

I'd like to rp on discord!


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 22, 2019)

I think doing a trainer x pokemon thing could be fun.


----------

